# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΑΝΤΑΛΑΣΣΕΤΑΙ] ευρυχωρο κλουβι με ζευγαρωστρα

## ria

ανταλλασω ενα ευρυχωρο ψηλο κλουβακι πολυ ανετο για ενα ζευγαρι μπατζυ,καναρινακια ή παραδεισια με μια 40αρα ζευγαρωστρα λογω ελλειψης χωρου σαν αυτη:
http://  Uploaded with ImageShack.us


φωτο και διαστασεις του κλουβιου που διδεται πολυ συντομα!!!!!

----------


## nikosman

ρια το κλουβακι που εχεις στην εικονα δινεις??

----------


## ria

οχι δεν δινω αυτο στην εικονα..αυτο που δινω ειναι πιο μεγαλο,θα το βαλω φωτο συντομα!
σαν αυτο στην εικονα ζηταω ..

----------


## nikosman

οκ ρια !!!

----------


## ria

παρακατω φωτο του κλουβιου που δινω :

http://  Uploaded with ImageShack.us


εχει αποσπωμενο πατο και συρταρι:

http://  Uploaded with ImageShack.us

βρισκεται σε πολυ καλη κατασταση σχεδον καινουριο ειχα ενα ζευγαρι κοινωνικους και μου καναν και μωρακια στο συγκεκριμενο κλουβακι απλα λογω οτι εχω πλεον συστυχιες απο ζευγαρωστρες δεν με βολευει..


http://  Uploaded with ImageShack.us

να υπενθυμησω οτι το ανταλλαζω με μια μικρη 40αρα ζευγαρωστρα σαν τη φωτο του πρωτου ποστ!!!!!

http://  Uploaded with ImageShack.us


διαθετει 2 πορτες σαν ψηλη ζευγαρωστρα χωρις χωρισμα

----------

